# Pikes Peak bestellt..



## ziploader (15. Mai 2020)

.. mal schauen, ob es dieses Jahr noch ankommt. 
Hoffe, dass das durch die Doppelbestellung mit dem Reval Four Disc schneller geht.


----------



## Flohmanti (18. Mai 2020)

ziploader schrieb:


> .. mal schauen, ob es dieses Jahr noch ankommt.
> Hoffe, dass das durch die Doppelbestellung mit dem Reval Four Disc schneller geht.



Voll gut! Welche Farbe? Mattschwarz oder die Version mit Emergency Orange?
Also ich bin da zuversichtlich, dass es dieses Jahr noch eintrudelt bei dir.
Viel Spaß damit!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ziploader (18. Mai 2020)

Ja Schwarz mit Rot. ?


----------



## ziploader (3. August 2020)

Ist da...


----------



## Flohmanti (3. August 2020)

ziploader schrieb:


> Ist da...


Jawoll! Viel Spaß damit! Ist ein feines Geschoss!


----------



## Alexbikeer (8. September 2020)

ziploader schrieb:


> Ist da...


Geil, viel Spaß damit.
Kannst du schon berichten wie es sich fährt?
mir ist nur aufgefallen das die Front etwas höher sein könnte, würde mal gerne wissen wie es sich auf dem Trail schlägt.


----------



## ziploader (11. September 2020)

Bin von 29Zoll und 130 mm Federweg umgestiegen.
Ja LKW sieht flach aus. man merkt es aber nicht. Mit dem ProGeo kann man dasHeck leicht anheben, was es etwas agiler macht, aber auch etwas nervöser. Aber eher in kleinen Bereich.
Over all bin ich froh umgestiegen zu sein.


----------



## Alexbikeer (11. September 2020)

ziploader schrieb:


> Bin von 29Zoll und 130 mm Federweg umgestiegen.
> Ja LKW sieht flach aus. man merkt es aber nicht. Mit dem ProGeo kann man dasHeck leicht anheben, was es etwas agiler macht, aber auch etwas nervöser. Aber eher in kleinen Bereich.
> Over all bin ich froh umgestiegen zu sein.


Danke für die Antwort.
Wo fährst du denn meistens? Ich fahre gerne technusche trails bergauf wie bergab aber genauso gerne flowig mit drops sowie highspeed Passagen.


----------



## CaptainKarracho (17. September 2020)

@ziploader Schreib doch mal bitte deine Erfahrungen die du bis jetzt gesammelt hast. Welches PikesPeak hast du bestellt? Nutzt du die Rahmenverstellung? Wie fegt es sich mit dem Teil den Berg herunter, wieder rauf und auf den Straßen? 
Ich warte noch sehnsüchtig auf mein Pikes Peak 3. Soll angeblich am 27.10 kommen... würde passen, denn in dieser Woche habe ich noch Urlaub und die Frau muss schon wieder arbeiten


----------



## ziploader (17. September 2020)

PP3.
Bin bisher sehr zufrieden. Bin von einem 29" mit 130mm umgestiegen. War die richtige Entscheidung.
Nächste Woche geht's es ins Tessin.


----------

